# Simulink, recuperacion de datos del Scope



## Alek (Oct 12, 2008)

tengo una simulacion hecha con simulink, y deceo rescatar los tados del grafico del scope y ocuparlos en matlab directamente.

se que utilizando "nombreDelScope.time" puedo recuperar el tiempo empleado, sin embargo no se como rescatar los valores. puede ser que haya colocado mal un parametro dentro del scope, (yaque solo coloque el hecho de guardar los datos).

si alguien me pudiese dar una guia, se los agradeceria enormemente

saludos


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 17, 2008)

Doble click sobre el scope, click sobre 2do iconito de arriba (Parameters), pestaña data history, chequeá Save data to workspace, elegí el nombre que le vas a dar, y la estructura de datos (structure with time te guarda los valores de la señal y los tiempos correspodientes).
Saludos


----------



## Alek (Oct 17, 2008)

gracias.

con respecto al comando que hay que escribir en matlab es: nombreDelScope.signals.valves

por si a alguien le interesa

gracias de nuevo

saludos


----------



## Alek (Oct 24, 2008)

sorry, no es valves es values  

el codigo completo es:

nombreDelScope.signals.values


perdon por el error


----------

